# HR24 making loud humming noise



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

In February we signed up as a new customer and received an HR34 and an HR24. Both appeared new in the box and have been working fine.

Last Thursday our HR24 started making a loud reverberating humming noise (it doesn't seem to be the loud "click click click" sound of a failing hard drive though). Over the weekend the unit has needed several restarts as channels have either frozen or gone black altogether. 

Sunday during a restart we received the over heating screen upon boot. The internal temp was 141 degrees, 1 degree over the maximum capacity. I turned the DVR off for the night and also put a small fan beside the left of the unit in order to keep a constant air flow going through the unit.

It's worked fine since, however, day or night the loud reverberating fan noise continues. What is our best course or action from here? We'd rather not pay for a replacement. We're obviously under contract though.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mavs-fan said:


> In February we signed up as a new customer and received an HR34 and an HR24. Both appeared new in the box and have been working fine.
> 
> Last Thursday our HR24 started making a loud reverberating humming noise (it doesn't seem to be the loud "click click click" sound of a failing hard drive though). Over the weekend the unit has needed several restarts as channels have either frozen or gone black altogether.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the fan bearing is bad. I would just let it overheat and call DirecTV and tell them that you would like for them to replace it.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I put up with the same problem with my HR24 (on a glass shelf) for months and then stumbled on a suggestion to fix the problem. I picked up a pack of felt pads, stuck one under each foot of the unit, and have not heard a peep since. FWIW


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

OlderNDirt said:


> I put up with the same problem with my HR24 (on a glass shelf) for months and then stumbled on a suggestion to fix the problem. I picked up a pack of felt pads, stuck one under each foot of the unit, and have not heard a peep since. FWIW


Thanks for the post. I will try that. The sound is very loud though, it's like a plane is taking off. Was your HR24 like that?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The felt is not going to fix your receiver since it is also Over Heating.


----------

